# Ankle support?



## Jonathan (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey all-

So, having rolled my ankle on Sunday during MMA class while warming up, I found myself wondering- are there ankle supports that you would 1) suggest, and 2) are legal during MMA matches?

That second point isn't as important, since I wont' be competing- I just want to keep the training as close to 'the real thing' as I can all the same.  Mostly, I'd like to train period, so I'm more interested in support that won't interfere with grappling or kicking.

Would I just use normal Ace bandages, or can I use those 'wraps' that I've seen some kickboxers use?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 24, 2007)

I use tru-fit ankle supports and they are great.  You can find them at any local Kmart, Wal-Mart, etc.  Good rugged and last for a long time.


----------



## Jonathan (Apr 24, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I use tru-fit ankle supports and they are great. You can find them at any local Kmart, Wal-Mart, etc. Good rugged and last for a long time.


 
Excellent, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 24, 2007)

Jonathan said:


> Hey all-
> 
> So, having rolled my ankle on Sunday during MMA class while warming up, I found myself wondering- are there ankle supports that you would 1) suggest, and 2) are legal during MMA matches?



Don'tworry about what is legal in competition, especially if you aren't competing.  Headgear and boxing gloves are not legal in competition, but they get used daily in training.  Your goal is to protect yourself, keep healthy and uninjured, otherwise you can't train.

If your club allows it, I'd vote for some wrestling shoes.  They give some ankle support, and protect your toes as well.  Broken toes are not fun.


----------

